# WC Portugal::Spain



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ronaldo can make another fortune just selling free-kick instructional videos.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Q:  Why did Ronaldo take that shot with his left foot?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

A:  Because that is where the ball was.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang what a game, stars shinned. CR7 was spot on

dcosta was brilliant,  what a great individual effort &  first goal for Spain.

De gea wow.

Some fantastic techniques on some of those shots, goals, what a game


----------

